# TN, COLUMBIA: VIDEO of 4-5 MNTH OLD M PUP/ HIGH KI



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
4-5 mnth old M PUP

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRKQ5crgx9Y

Jackson is a very cute male German Shepherd puppy that loves to play with his toys. He needs a good forever home and family to love him. He is approximately 4-5 months old.

This pet is up to date with routine shots.



City of Columbia - Maury County Animal Services Facility
Columbia, TN
931-540-0897 
or email 
[email protected]

The pull fee is $25 and that pays for first vacc. HW check if old enough and deworming and bordetella if old enough.


----------



## Kaylas Mom (Oct 6, 2007)

He's adorable.


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

I posted him in urgent a couple of days ago. Did the post get buried?


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

Man - that's EXACTLY what I wished for from Santa this year!!! (I don't think my DH is listening though)


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: KaitadogI posted him in urgent a couple of days ago. Did the post get buried?


Yes, you did, I saw it. Will search and bump up


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Duplicate thread, Mods, pls close (original bumped up)


----------

